

Ask HN: Protection for iPhone Development - phd_student

Hi!<p><pre><code>  I'm about to release a few iPhone games. Given that we live in a world that pretty much anyone can sue anyone for anything (and I'm slightly paranoid); I'd like to protect myself from being sued just because some one finds my iPhone app insulting or anything else.

  I'm working alone in my app; I'm not taking any funding. At some point in the future, I may hire an artist.

  What would I go with? LLC ? C-corp?
</code></pre>
Thanks!
======
dangrover
An LLC is enough to protect you personally from liability, if you're really
worried about that.

